# Sunny But Frosty



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Very heavy frost down here in Brighton today...so dug out a watch and camera.

Weird patterns on the glass garden table top.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Very nice, though I think you have too much time on your hands :lol:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Parabola said:


> Very nice, though I think you have too much time on your hands :lol:


Took a few moment to get that one.... :lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Lovely pictures Paul, table and Omega :yes:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

To cold for your electrics Paul. Nice pictures.


----------



## j_metselaars (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice pictures. Which year is this omega made?


----------

